# Handy/Smartphone Empfehlung



## Joel-92 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo, kann mir jemand ein Handy/Smartphone für max. 200 € (lieber günstiger) empfehlen, dass folgende Kriterien erfüllt?

- Touchscreen (möglichst groß)
- Android (möglichst Version 2.2 oder neuer) oder Windows Mobile
- Teathring 
- Wlan
- GPS

Danke.


----------



## avio1982 (17. Juli 2011)

Motorola Defy.  Klasse Handy das echt zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## PEG96 (17. Juli 2011)

Eindeutig das Samsung Omnia 7, dass wird bei t-mobile immo für 199€ verkauft. 
In diesem Preisbereich wirst du kein besseres Gerät finden.


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn du nen Vertrag von T-mobile nimmst, kannst du die für den Preis ein HD Desire HD leisten, ist so ein geiles handy


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

Pc-Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Tu dir auf keinen Fall so ein AndroidCrap Gerät an.
> Leg lieber etwas mehr auf den Tisch und hol dir was vernünftiges, ein iPhone 4, welches ein unübertreffbares Preisleistungsverhältnis hat, da es einfach das mit Abstand beste Handy der Welt ist(relativ weiter hinter dem iPhone 4kommt dann das 3GS und weit hinter dem iPhone Classic sind die Androidgeräte



Das ist aber sehr "Fanboy" lastig. Auch wenn ich das 4er besitze und es für mich persönlich die beste Lösung ist, sind nicht alle Android-Geräte Müll.
Das SGS II beispielsweise oder das Desire HD, Sensation sind gute Oberklasse Smartphones.


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

Pc-Zocker schrieb:


> Tu dir auf keinen Fall so ein AndroidCrap Gerät an.
> Leg lieber etwas mehr auf den Tisch und hol dir was vernünftiges, ein iPhone 4, welches ein unübertreffbares Preisleistungsverhältnis hat, da es einfach das mit Abstand beste Handy der Welt ist(relativ weiter hinter dem iPhone 4kommt dann das 3GS und weit hinter dem iPhone Classic sind die Androidgeräte


 -Kein Flash
-Akku lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres wechseln
-Speicher lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres erweitern
-Der TE sucht ein Handy mit großem Display
-Der TE sucht ein Handy mit Android
vielleicht solltest du dir mal ne App suchen, dir dir den Startpost vorliest...


----------



## biohaufen (18. Juli 2011)

Achja hol dir ein Android Gerät, wenn Dir das was an dem tastgefühl liegt und du was stabiles willst, dann HTC, habe selber das Ur Desire xD


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. Juli 2011)

Pc-Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Tu dir auf keinen Fall so ein AndroidCrap Gerät an.
> Leg lieber etwas mehr auf den Tisch und hol dir was vernünftiges, ein iPhone 4, welches ein unübertreffbares Preisleistungsverhältnis hat, da es einfach das mit Abstand beste Handy der Welt ist(relativ weiter hinter dem iPhone 4kommt dann das 3GS und weit hinter dem iPhone Classic sind die Androidgeräte



Also noch schlimmer gehts ja wohl nicht mehr. Lies dir mal ein paar objektive Tests durch, dann sehen wir weiter.

Solche Leute wie dich braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Juli 2011)

@PC-Zocker: Sry, aber du bist eine Schande für iPhone User, die jetzt einmal mehr ins schlechte Licht gerückt werden.
Wenn der TE kein Android haben wollte, kein großes Display bräuchte und 50€ mehr ausgeben wollte, dann hättest du meinetwegen noch ein 3GS vorschlagen können, aber das iPhone 4 hat ganz sicher kein gutes P/L Verhältnis, zumindest nicht gegen die WP7 Geräte.

@TE: Das Omnia 7 ist wirklich ein klasse Gerät, welches im Herbst dank Mango wohl noch ein Stückchen besser wird.
Da ruckelt nichts und es sieht nicht wie eine Kopie von irgendetwas aus, da WP7 einfach mal etwas anderes ist


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, für die Ansprücuhe des TE's ist ein Iphone X nicht passend.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Juli 2011)

Hi, schonmal danke für eure Vorschläge.
Also ich möchte auf keinen Fall ein iPhone. Für einen günstigeren Preis bekomme ich ein Gerät von einem anderen Hersteller mit Android, dass die gleichen Funktionen hat. Apps gibts es für Android auch mehr als genug.  
Was ich oben vergessen habe, ich möchte das Gerät mit einer Prepaid Simkarte von blau.de nutzen. Sollte also ein Handy ohne Vertrag sein und ohne Simlock/Netlock.

Was haltet ihr vom Samsung S5660 Galaxy Gio?


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Eindeutig das Samsung Omnia 7, dass wird bei t-mobile immo für 199€ verkauft.
> In diesem Preisbereich wirst du kein besseres Gerät finden.


 
Das hat Windows Mobile oder?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. Juli 2011)

Also Apple ist wenn es um P/L geht die letzte Wahl. 
Aber bei der Verarbeitung ist der Preis Gerechtfertigt. 

Meine Empfelung wäre wenn es unter 200€ sein soll das
ZTE Blade

Für 20€ mehr wären Handys mit einem 3,7 zoll drin wie z.b.
Motorola Milestone XT720
oder das Samsung Galaxy Ace

Kenne es aus der zeit als ich noch eine HTC HD2 hatte da war das das 2. Beste mod Handy .


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. Juli 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Hi, schonmal danke für eure Vorschläge.
> Also ich möchte auf keinen Fall ein iPhone. Für einen günstigeren Preis bekomme ich ein Gerät von einem anderen Hersteller mit Android, dass die gleichen Funktionen hat. Apps gibts es für Android auch mehr als genug.
> Was ich oben vergessen habe, ich möchte das Gerät mit einer Prepaid Simkarte von blau.de nutzen. Sollte also ein Handy ohne Vertrag sein und ohne Simlock/Netlock.
> 
> Was haltet ihr vom Samsung S5660 Galaxy Gio?



Wenn du eine Handy mit einem Großen Display willst bist du da Falsch.
Da würde ich Lieber bisschen mehr Ausgeben und mir das Galaxy Ace holen.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Juli 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Meine Empfelung wäre wenn es unter 200€ sein soll das
> ZTE Blade




Hat das eine Theathring Funktion? 
Das ist doch noch garnicht auf dem Markt? In jedem Shop kommt verfügbar ab 24.08.?

Habe z.Z. ein Blackberry mit 8,1 cm Display-Diagonale. Beim Samsung S5660 Galaxy Gio wäre die gleich.
Wie ist das Samsung S5660 Galaxy Gio qualitativ?

Das ZTE hat nur eine 600 MHz CPU, das Samsung 800 MHz.
Das Samsung hat Android 2.2, das ZTE Android 2.1


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. Juli 2011)

Das sind kleinigkeiten.
Und jedes android handy kan therding entweder per app oder halt mit dem integrierten.
Ich würde persöhnlich zu dem Galaxy Ace greifen da das schnelle sehr gut verarbeitet und dazu noch gut ist. 
Ich würde einfach warten und mir das holen oder halt das Motorola großese Display, Gute Kamera usw.
Von der Verarbeitung her ist es bei Samsung immer gut.
Da Samsung dafür auch bekannt ist.


----------



## Ahab (18. Juli 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Das hat Windows Mobile oder?


 
Windows *Phone 7*, bitte sauber unterscheiden! Windows Phone != Windows Mobile



Joel-92 schrieb:


> ...oder Windows Mobile


 
Windows Mobile oder Windows Phone?

Das Omnia 7 hat Windows Phone 7, das HTC HD2 hat zum Beispiel Windows Mobile 6.5.

Warum möchtest du unbedingt ein Android Gerät? Ich würde ja zu einem Windows Phone raten, hier bist du im mittleren High End Bereich angesiedelt, zum Preis von Einsteigergeräten.  Allerdings mit einigen Einschränkungen, prinzipiell und wenn man mal von der App-Vielfalt bei Android absieht, kann man aber mit WP7 grundsätzlich alles machen, was man auch mit Android oder iOS kann.

Edit: ok, was tethering angeht, bin ich nicht ganz im Bilde. Es soll aber wohl möglich sein.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Juli 2011)

Ahab schrieb:


> Windows *Phone 7*, bitte sauber unterscheiden! Windows Phone != Windows Mobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dann sollte für mich Android besser sein denke ich.


----------



## Ahab (18. Juli 2011)

Schade.  Dann guck dich am besten auch mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen um. Ein HTC Desire für 200€ zu bekommen ist da gar nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Juli 2011)

Was spricht gegen das Samsung S5660 Galaxy Gio?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. Juli 2011)

Der Bildschirm


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Der Bildschirm


 Da liegst du richtig


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Juli 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Der Bildschirm


 
Also von der Größe her oder von der Auflösung bzw. Qualität?

Kennt ihr noch eine Alternative zum ZTE Blade, das jetzt schon verfügbar ist? Weil 5 Wochen ohne Handy ist hart!


----------



## Ahab (18. Juli 2011)

Wegen der Auflösung. 320x480 auf 3,2" sind echt nicht schön...


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. Juli 2011)

Nehm am besten das Motorola Milestone XT720 für 220€ damit bist du besser dran.

Hier mal die Technischendaten:Format: Barren • GPRS/EDGE/HSDPA/HSUPA •  WAP/MMS • A-GPS • OS: Android 2.1 • CPU:TI OMAP 3440 720 MHz • GSM-Quadband (850/900/1800/1900MHz) •  UMTS-Dualband (1700/2100MHz) • Farbdisplay (16 Mio. Farben,  480x854  Pixel, 3.7", Multi-Touch, kapazitiver Touchscreen) • Vibracall •  polyphone Klingeltöne • UKW-Radio, Video-/Mp3-Player • Digitalkamera  (8MP, AF, 10x digitaler Zoom, Xenon-Blitz, Geotagging, Videos) •  Bluetooth 2.1 • USB 2.0 • WLAN (802.11b/g) • HDMI • 150MB Speicher •  microSD-Card Slot (bis zu 32GB) • Standby-Zeit: ~320h • Gesprächszeit:  ~4.5h/9h (UMTS/GSM) • Größe: 115.9x60.9x10.9mm • Gewicht: 160g •  SAR-Wert: 0.6W/kg • Besonderheiten: Bewegungssensor

und im gegensatz zum Galaxy Gio

Format: Barren • GPRS/EDGE/HSDPA • WAP/MMS • GPS •  OS: Android 2.2 • CPU: 800MHz MSM7227-1 Turbo • GSM-Quadband  (850/900/1800/1900) • UMTS-Dualband • Farbdisplay (16 Mio. Farben,  320x480 Pixel, 3.2", Touchscreen) • UKW-Radio, Video-/Mp3-Player •  Digitalkamera (3MP, AF) • Bluetooth 2.1 • USB 2.0 • WLAN (802.11b/g/n) •  3.5mm Klinkenstecker • 150MB Speicher • microSD-Card Slot (bis zu 32GB)  • Standby-Zeit: ~460h/610h (UMTS/GSM) • Gesprächszeit: ~6.6h/10.6h  (UMTS/GSM) • Größe: 110.5x57.5x12.15mm • Gewicht: 102g • SAR-Wert: keine  Angabe • Besonderheiten: Lagesensor, Annäherungssensor, Kompass

Unterm strich ist das Motorola besser 

Ein Windows Phone kommt zwar nicht für dich in Betracht wie ich es bemerkt habe aber das Samsung Omnia 7 ist eine super Handy und ist in sachen Hardware denn beiden einiges voraus 

Format: Barren • GPRS/EDGE/HSDPA/HSUPA •  WAP/MMS • A-GPS • OS: Windows Phone 7 • CPU: 1GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon  QSD8250 • GSM-QuadBand (850/900/1800/1900MHz) • UMTS-Dualband  (900/1900/2100MHz) • Farbdisplay (16 Mio. Farben, 480x800 Pixel, 4.0",  Super AMOLED, kapazitiver Touchscreen) • UKW-Radio, Video-/Mp3-Player •  Digitalkamera (5.0MP, digitaler Zoom, AF, Fotolicht, Videos) • Bluetooth  2.1 • microUSB • WLAN (802.11b/g/n) • 3.5mm Klinkenstecker • 8GB  Speicher • Standby-Zeit: 390h • Gesprächszeit: 8.6h/6.1h (GSM/UMTS) •  Größe: 122.4x64.2x10.9mm • Gewicht: 138g • SAR-Wert: 0.645W/kg


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juli 2011)

Motorola Defy schwarz weiß | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Defy hab ich seit 5Tagen und muss sagen echt geilomat
Android 2.2 gibts per Update.
Wenn du das Defy rootest kannst die CPU trotz Spannungssenkung noch auf 1000mhz takten
Und ich finde die Qualität auch sehr gut und IP67 hatt auch was.

Format: Barren • GPRS/EDGE/HSDPA/HSUPA •  WAP/MMS • A-GPS • CPU: 800MHz OMAP3630 • GPU: PowerVR SGX530 • OS:  Android 2.1 mit Motoblur • RAM/ROM: 512MB/2GB • GSM-Quadband  (850/900/1800/1900) • UMTS-Dualband (900/2100) • Farbdisplay (16 Mio.  Farben, 480x854 Pixel, 3.7", kapazitiver Touchscreen) • UKW-Radio,  Video-/Mp3-Player • Digitalkamera (5MP, AF, LED-Blitz) • Bluetooth 2.1 •  micro-USB • WLAN (802.11b/g/n) • 3.5mm Klinkenstecker • 512MB Speicher •  microSD-Card Slot (bis zu 32GB) • Standby-Zeit: ~237.6h •  Gesprächszeit: ~6.8h • Größe: 107x59x13.4mm • Gewicht: 118g • SAR-Wert:  1.09W/kg • Besonderheiten: IP-67 zertifiziert, Lagesensor, Lichtsensor,  Annäherungssensor

Hier mal ein etwas längerer Film wo du auch bissl was vom Menü usw.  gezeigt bekommst und auch nen kleiner Kratztest mit nem Messer
‪Review: Motorola DEFY | BestBoyZ‬‏ - YouTube
Kleines Werbevideo was mich dann letztenendes überzeugt hat
‪CyberBloc-TV: Motorola Defy im Härtetest‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (18. Juli 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Motorola Defy schwarz weiß | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Das Defy hab ich seit 5Tagen und muss sagen echt geilomat
> Android 2.2 gibts per Update.
> ...


 
Meine Freundin hatte das eher gesagt 6 mal und immer wieder war der Lautsprecher kaputt


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. Juli 2011)

Nen Kollege von mir hatte das auch.  Für 2 Wochen. Dann wars kaputt. Kann ich also überhaupt nicht empfehlen,  zumal die Bedienung auch ruckelig und echt nicht toll ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juli 2011)

Jopp, waren die Anfangsprobleme sollen aber soweit ich weiß mittlerweile behoben sein. 
Aber da gibts meist auch nur 2 Sorten bei den einen gehts nach den ersten paar Wochen kaputt und alle anderen die die ersten Wochen überleben gehen dannach auch nichtmehr futsch.

Ruckeln tut bei mir aber nicht wirklich was, aber das ist mein erstes Android bis jetzt immer nur Symbian gehabt.
Aber die 1000mhz beheben das prob eigendlich weil mehr haben die anderen auch nett.


----------

